# IBOGA



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

That topic didn't get enough attention at alternative remedies topic. I really believe in that and am looking forward to try it.

I am copy/pasting it:

I was recently cured of depersonalization DP/DR and depression as well as other related conditions such as GAD (anxiety disorder) low motivation, and chronic fatigue. I have tried almost everything on this forum for years such as supplements, special types of hypnosis, therapy, different meds SSRIs and anti-anxiety (klonopin/xanax) and even alternative healing modalities such as reiki/acupuncture etc. Some of these helped 10-20% temporarily but I was up one night researching and just felt sick. Sick at what my life had become and angry enough to want a dramatic change. I found a depression retreat center which I found had helped two other people with depersonalization. When I say helped I mean cure. When I called the lady was very nice and although expensive I saved up for 2 months and went. I was 24 at the time (now 25) and took 10 days off work to fly to Costa Rica to this center.

You can research this plant online but warning: there is a lot of misinformation on it and also many centers that focus this for drug rehab - it is clinically proven to stop most drug addictions by resetting your cell receptors and dopamine receptors. There hasn't been a real clinical study on its use for depression or DP but the studies show it's amazing effect on dopamine and serotonin as well as resetting every cell receptor in your body. Each cell membrane in your body is like a small brain. If you are scared of the outside world, socializing, or yourself, your cell membrane's receptor sites will be affected and have different quantities of receptors including ones that can deal with anxiety/stress. Anyways, please research on your own the neuroscience behind iboga (ibogaine). Ibogaine is the chemical extract of 1 of the 12 active alkaloids of Iboga but I would recommend taking the full root or full alkaloid extract because new studies find that other important chemicals in Iboga help with all these different things, even viral infections and chronic pain.

I went to this center and did the iboga ceremony with a shaman who guided me amazingly, but it was mostly my own mind which was allowed to heal itself since he doesnt impose any beliefs on you, just helps set you up and give you the positive space. I had a fight with my mind for 2-3 hours where I had all these false beliefs and it showed me one by one how they were all false and I finally reached a critical mass, saw thousands of doors open and was free. Since that time - it was actually Friday the 13 2012 (crazy date right?) I have been 100% free of Depersonalization, Derealization, and Depression. I also had ADD which is about 50-60% better and am thinking of going on one more treatment for that. Anyways, I cannot explain how much clearer and healthier my mind feels. It's as if so much was scaped away and during the peak experience I had a moment where I felt myself, spirit, whatever you want to call it get shocked back into my body. I cannot stop from speaking about this experience to all of my friends because it was the most beautiful and powerful night of my life. It wasn't scary but very intense at times in a sense of waking yourself up from a long sleep.

I didn't want to see this at first but I realized that I had been asleep for so long and playing games with myself and my mind. I was too scared to be accepting of my body , my mind and my self. And the good news is all those negative things about myself which I didnt want to accept weren't even true. You aren't born with a name, and a set of limits. Those you learn and all of those were melted away during this amazing journey. There is actually Joe Rogan's friend who went to this similar center for a journey and you can find his amazing description video online.

I could keep writing for hours but would rather hope someone is interested in pursuing this if they still need help and I would be happy to answer any and all questions as best I can. Again, this is an alternative controversial treatment but done in the right hands is very safe and effective - I have witnessed 6 other people come back from there free of depression. It is legal in almost every country except the US. It is even legal in Canada and the UK but I would recommend doing it with a Bwiti shaman because they are the ones that brought it here from Africa where they have administered it for a thousand years. A lot of centers in Mexico/Canada focus on drug detox and also give you Ibogaine , not the real Iboga. I will keep you updated to my progress but I feel the only progress I am making since then is accomplishing my goals and living life in the real world, not having to obsess and focus with fixing myself which I had struggled to do for years.

Thank you for reading and best wishes to all of you. There are many roads to the same path, this is just one of them which worked for me. Stay positive.


----------



## aulds (Jun 5, 2012)

holy pedo fallin


----------



## Saus (Aug 14, 2012)

This was a VERY interresting read to me, thank you!







I have been reading about iboga for some time, and I too want to use it for it's healing properties. I have some experience with ayahuasca in Peru. It didnt fix my DP (problem A), but it fixed alot of other stuff (probelm B, C, D etc.) Could you please send me a private message of the retreat you went to at Costa Rica? I would really appreciate it. I'm aware of the immense challenges iboga will impose on me, both mentally and physically.

Thank you again.


----------



## Saus (Aug 14, 2012)

fallinlove said:


> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/31722-depersonalization-ibogaine/page__p__255375__hl__ibogaine__fromsearch__1#entry255375


There are many factors for how a treatment like that works. It was probably her first experience with that kind of medicine. And she was resisting and fighting it, instead of accepting it and going with the flow. I know from experiences with ayahausca, that acceptance and going with it can be EXTREMELY difficult. And if you are not ready or prepared for something like this, it has a high probability of backfiring. She was probably prepared for the visions either, something that can be very frightening.

I believe that she was very unlucky and didn't have enough information about what she was about to go through. I'm not trying to sound negative here at all, and I'm sorry if it sounds that way.

I wish all us a speedy recovery


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

amazing! i ve been thinking about trying Iboga for healing purposes for a while now.
I have experience with Ayahuasca (which saved my life, and got me on the track to cure my DPD).
I didnt know though that they served it at Costa Rica, I thought I would have to travel to Africa. Do you know of other places, in South America for example, where they serve Iboga ceremonies?

peace,
and thanks for sharing!


----------

